
Apple whistleblower goes public over 'lack of action' - quijoteuniv
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/may/20/apple-whistleblower-goes-public-over-lack-of-action
======
quijoteuniv
The amount of «telemetrics» these days is out of hand. If you monitor your
home network you will be surprised of the data you are giving without any
idea. Default should be set at «no data sharing» by law . If you take windows
for example, even on maximun privacy, the OS tries to call home double the
amount of Apple, which is also a lot.

~~~
Nextgrid
It's ironic how we have more and more telemetry and yet software is becoming
worse and worse.

~~~
OrangeMango
I don't think it's ironic, I think it's entirely predictable. We're removing
people and their brains from all decision making and turning it over to data
and algorithms.

If the data doesn't "show" a problem, there is no problem.

------
yalok
I'm all for privacy, but having worked on a few systems that involve
audio/video/speech, I always dread having to debug some rare problems/edge
cases while not having access to the original files that cause them...

------
tinus_hn
The article doesn’t mention what he wants.

~~~
musicale
He seems to want Apple to be investigated for privacy law violations related
to unauthorized listening to Siri recordings:

"These practices are clearly at odds with the company’s ‘privacy-driven’
policies and should be urgently investigated by data protection authorities
and Privacy watchdogs"

------
type0
Apple is too big to fail, so they can afford to break the rules

------
Epskampie
It’s a guy who worked on a siri recording grading center, not exactly someone
who can judge what data get’s saved inside apple.

~~~
simion314
This recordings must be saved somewhere before some people are asked to listen
and grade the feature, I imagine the recording is kept so a developer can
debug or train the system if the results are not that good.

Apple needs to ask permissions when they send this kind of stuff (including
telemetry) and also give you the option at any time to review all your stuff
and delete it.

